# Pancake day



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Who moved pancake day into mar it was always in feb .Get the pans hot cookie we need six each


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Pancake Day (Shrove Tuesday) is the day before Ash Wednesday . Ash Wednesday is 46 days before Easter Sunday. Easter Sunday moves around so so does Ash Wednesday and Shrove Tuesday. This year Easter Sunday is April 17th. Ash Wednesday is the start of Lent when you're supposed to give something up for 40 days. On Shrove Tuesday you can have as many pancakes as you want (preferably without yukky maple syrup). On Ash Wednesday a lot of people used to give up smoking but hardly anyone smokes these days so why not give up pancakes now that you're sick of them ... easy peasy!

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

As with many other superstitious anniversaries the marking of the beginning of the Lenten fast depends upon the lunar time scale: A Googling gives the following:


It always occurs 46 days before Easter Sunday, which marks the end of Lent. Because Easter is a moveable feast, the date of Ash Wednesday also shifts annually.
Easter Sunday itself falls on the Sunday following the first full moon after Spring Equinox, which this year will fall on April 17.

(I hadn't appreciated that it was also mixed with the solar calendar - more than ever lunatic but I do like pancakes).


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

trotterdotpom said:


> Pancake Day (Shrove Tuesday) is the day before Ash Wednesday . Ash Wednesday is 46 days before Easter Sunday. Easter Sunday moves around so so does Ash Wednesday and Shrove Tuesday. This year Easter Sunday is April 17th. Ash Wednesday is the start of Lent when you're supposed to give something up for 40 days. On Shrove Tuesday you can have as many pancakes as you want (preferably without yukky maple syrup). On Ash Wednesday a lot of people used to give up smoking but hardly anyone smokes these days so why not give up pancakes now that you're sick of them ... easy peasy!
> 
> John T


Not sick yet ice cream on mine please


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

John T beat me to it. But ice cream?

Lemon juice and sugar for me (I think the only thing I would take with sugar.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Are we allowed beer to wash them all down regards rustytrawler


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there anything with which we are not allowed beer? (unless you mean the fizzy yellow wastewater that the young people mistake for that nectar).


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

I was thinking Guinness . One pancake = one Guinness. how many do you want?


----------



## Engine Serang 2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Does Mackeson count.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Before my time. Can you still get it?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

It counts as elixir but not as wastewater.
Not in our Tesco but they advertise it in others, haven't seen it elsewhere for a long time and must resort to smuggling it in.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

All the UK supermarket brands sell Mackeson. Sixty years ago when my late wife was a hospital midwife, new mothers on the post-natal wards were offered Mackeson milk stout as a diet supplement each evening. I think it was intended to help with breast feeding. Those were the days when patients wellbeing was paramount and the NHS was run by the medical professionals, not by politicians.


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

I think that was to boost iron in the blood,i must try it , not the hospital part the Mackeson part cheers.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Varley said:


> John T beat me to it. But ice cream?
> 
> Lemon juice and sugar for me (I think the only thing I would take with sugar.


Me too. Ice cream on pancakes - yuk. That's for those things the Yanks call pancakes. My mother would leave hers stuck to the ceiling if we mentioned putting ice cream on them.

John T


----------

